# Lost In Space - Netflix - Spoilers



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm four episodes in. Not too much to say yet.

- I'm not too happy with the Robinson family drama or the fact that Maureen is a jerk to John. June Lockhart would never have acted like that. 

- I'm waiting for an explanations as to why Judy looks a little different than everybody else in the family

- The robot needs to talk more. If it can understand Will and follow his instructions then it should be able to communicate better than just an occasional "Danger, Will Robinson"


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm just two episodes in. So far, I'm not a fan, and I'm trying to decide if I will continue or not.

From something I read, Judy is Maureen's child from a previous marriage, adopted by John.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

rharmelink said:


> I'm just two episodes in. So far, I'm not a fan, and I'm trying to decide if I will continue or not.
> 
> From something I read, Judy is Maureen's child from a previous marriage, adopted by John.


In a review I read somewhere it said that the writers changed after the first two episodes and it gets better starting with episode 3.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So, is there some reason they've done this in a 2:1 aspect ratio? I hate this arbitrary "lets-be-different-to-be-different" thing, if that's all it is.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Only 4 mins in and I notices that the computer said 3000 feet, but on the altimeter it said 3000m. 

Details people! lol


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

2 episodes in, and I am on the fence about this one. So dour and depressing. Lighten up a bit. I do like the fact that the planet is not mono-climatic like so many other sci-fi planets.

I like the Robot, though I see shades of Iron Giant in it. Some other nice touches: the music, & sfx.

I think making Dr. Smith such a sociopath is a mistake. But I guess we'll see. 

Robot-ex machina saving Judy was so obvious to me. I hope they don't give the robot powers at the speed of plot. That would be a huge disappointment.

I guess I will keep going, and hope it improves with age.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I finished it off in a binge last night. I can see why people would be hesitant about finishing after he first one or two episodes. The opening Go Fish scene took forever. Over all, I thought it was ok.

Dr. Smith was a disappointment. I guess I miss the old flamboyantly evil but human Dr. Smith. This one was just a pure sociopath. The robot was somewhat disappointing too. Should have been more communicative.

I know they wanted to capitalize on the Lost In Space franchise good will but there really was no reason for this to be a LiS repoot. They just grafted familiar character names onto a standard sci-fi story. If they had changed the characters' and the spaceship's names and titled it Space Colony Adventures, I doubt if I would have made a Lost In Space connection.

At least I learned that spaceships can be totally submerged in water with the interior flooded and can still fly and be clean.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> At least I learned that spaceships can be totally submerged in water with the interior flooded and can still fly and be clean.


Well, then, sounds like it was worthwhile! That seems like good information to have... 

I saw a mini-review that compared it to Battlestar Galactica, but without the ambition. I'm only two episodes in so far, but I see what he means.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dr. Smith in TOLIS started out as a complete sociopath, and only as the series progressed did they mellow his character to irascible. Kind of like Miss Kitty morphing from a brothel madam into a saloon owner.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm 4 episodes in. I guess I like it, but am not in love. 

One thing I find funny is how they are in grave danger, but take time for heart to heart conversions. Kinda like in videogames that have main and side missions. You are informed that the main mission is an emergency. Like end of the world emergency, but you go off and spend 3 hours doing side missions. 

I had to Google the mom, because I knew I recognized her voice. I remember her from Deadwood. She's the woman whose husband died and she was left with a mine that others wanted quite bad.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> Only 4 mins in and I notices that the computer said 3000 feet, but on the altimeter it said 3000m.
> 
> Details people! lol


My husband fixated on that and wouldn't stop complaining about it. I was more annoyed by how it was so cold that the huge, deep pool of water froze nearly instantly, but the characters were comfortable wearing no gloves, hats or face coverings.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Also, in episode 2, if they have wrist comms, why are they running around to wood shouting for Will??????


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

watch episode 1 and liked it. Had no idea the parents were getting divorced.Still no clue why Judy is black, adopted maybe?
Robot is cool.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Interesting how when the robot hooked up with Will, the first thing it did was reconfigure itself into humanoid form (presumably from the alienoid form of its creators)...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Interesting how when the robot hooked up with Will, the first thing it did was reconfigure itself into humanoid form (presumably from the alienoid form of its creators)...


I guess I thought the humanoid form was its normal form. The other form was like a battle form. It was in battle form to blast all the people on the Resolut.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> watch episode 1 and liked it. Had no idea the parents were getting divorced.Still no clue why Judy is black, adopted maybe?
> Robot is cool.


I read a review that said the the mom gave birth to her in a previous marriage.

I've watched the first two so far. I like it, but definitely not loving it.

I'm 95% sure the person that Dr. Smith stole that jacket from when escaping the mother ship was Bill Mumy.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

So, is this the series spoiler thread? Probably should get a moderator to change the title then.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

It is not getting critical acclaim .Penny just blasting the motors was ridiculous in ep2. But even half assed sci-fi does it for me. The Expanse has started seas3 on SyFy. That is at least confusing enough to keep my attention.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

It's good. It's Scorpion good.

Not the highest praise, but i'll stick with it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

One more thing. Is Penny gonna flash back Everytime someone farts? I thought these families were the top of the bunch! Parker Posey fell down the ugly tree; hit every branch on the way down.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> It's good. It's Scorpion good.


It is WAY the hell better than Scorpion! It is downright mediocre!

(As opposed to Scorpion, which is unwatchably dreadful...)


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (As opposed to Scorpion, which is unwatchably dreadful...)


Nonsense! Scorpion is so far worse than unwatchably dreadful, that it makes watchable for its awfulness!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Scorpion was watchable and it just started getting worse and worse and worse. As far as LiS, I want to hear " you conniving conundrum of cogs and claptrap!!!"


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Was that Billy Mumy (original Will) as the real Dr. Smith on the Resolute? I like how Harris became Smith. Nice nod.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

-Also, velour shirts!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I only know the mom from House of Cards.

Maybe Judy is her love child with Remy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

John Gillespie said:


> Was that Billy Mumy (original Will) as the real Dr. Smith on the Resolute? I like how Harris became Smith. Nice nod.


It's funny, I didn't recognize him in person, but I did recognize him in the photo album Fake Dr Smith found.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Dr. Smith in TOLIS started out as a complete sociopath, and only as the series progressed did they mellow his character to irascible. Kind of like Miss Kitty morphing from a brothel madam into a saloon owner.


He was a spy and saboteur, not a sociopath.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> He was a spy and saboteur, not a sociopath.


Well, he did kill a red shirt or two in E2. At least, dumped one down the trash chute. And had engineered a plan to kill the entire Robinson family in space. 
And he was a commie. I wouldn't invite him over for tea and strumpets.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

So far I like it. It's definitely a show to go back to when there's nothing else. I'm three episodes in.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> And he was a commie. I wouldn't invite him over for tea and strumpets.


 You have strumpets with your tea? What an interesting afternoon that would be! However I would definitely not have commies and strumpets in the same room as well: there will definitely be video of that and who needs the hassle?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

madscientist said:


> You have strumpets with your tea? What an interesting afternoon that would be! However I would definitely not have commies and strumpets in the same room as well: there will definitely be video of that and who needs the hassle?


On occasion, I find that strumpets add bulk to a traditional English tea break. 
Sometimes, I'll just have a biscuit.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Am I being zoomed here or do people really not know the difference between a strumpet and a crumpet?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I knew John looked familiar, its Flint from Black Sails with an American accent !


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I enjoyed it. But I do agree that there really was nothing about "Lost in Space" in there except names of people and things. On the other hand, maybe it could be called a reboot prequel. We'll see what they do with it in the next season. I enjoyed the Will/Robot interactions but felt there's something missing at the end to make the "re-friending" a little more believable (and I'm not sure I believe he'd have made the robot walk off a cliff based just on what we saw, so again, something seems like it probably got cut). I also feel like it's pretty muddled with the "cargo" area of the Jupiter craft being so, well, empty. And everything we saw packed in containers was probably 4 or 5 times packing material to content, in volume, which cannot be good for having sufficient supplies. And the 1-dozen MRE's in-a-box sure showed a certain need for more space to have enough of those. And the "one family per ship" but sticking all the ships supposedly on a space station, then the space station essentially being the space ship, even after all the damage we saw in the first episode when the ships "launched" for safety.... I don't know what to really make of it but a muddled mess of things I guess they decided didn't need to make sense or be explainable, or have anything explained. Maybe there's an explanation that makes sense... obviously the stolen engine comes into play. Seems that there's a lot of more interesting backstory.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Plus, people are stranded in outer space, using printers to make things they deny making, turning off communications for some reason, lying non stop to each other. This family doesn't deserve to survive. Plus Penny is a little *****. Then again she was one in the original. But somebody got it right. ...great tv for when nothing else us on.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mattyro7878 said:


> Plus, people are stranded in outer space, using printers to make things they deny making, turning off communications for some reason, lying non stop to each other. This family doesn't deserve to survive. Plus Penny is a little *****. Then again she was one in the original. But somebody got it right. ...great tv for when nothing else us on.


Well, everyone "denying" making the gun was telling the truth.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Am I being zoomed here or do people really not know the difference between a strumpet and a crumpet?


Yes, you are being zoomed. Everyone knows that strumpets are served with English high tea.
Crumpets are are not talked about in polite company.

(BTW, the phrase was first used in the film Dumb and Dumber, if that helps).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattyro7878 said:


> Plus Penny is a little *****.


Penny is awesome. Hands-down, the best thing in the show.

Then again, I have a soft spot for mischievous smart-asses. Not sure why...


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

6 minutes into the antenna building episode and I gave the storyline figured out. Isn't there better writers out there? The world is a big place.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> Parker Posey fell down the ugly tree; hit every branch on the way down.





mattyro7878 said:


> Plus Penny is a little *****.


You sound like quite the catch.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Hah. I don't think I'd ever heard the word strumpet before.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've maybe heard of strumpets and crumpets, but I don't know what they are. Sounds like it is a cookie or cake or something.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Or a tart


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

If I had to nitpick on something, it would have to be Sean Young's pant/jump suit.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

John Gillespie said:


> Or a tart


How very astute.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

4 episodes in and I an not feeling it. I REALLY want to love this, but it feels like something I’d find on the CW network. Sticking with it for now.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

gossamer88 said:


> You sound like quite the catch.


I'm a 58 yr old man and look better than Ms Posey


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

mattyro7878 said:


> I'm a 58 yr old man and look better than Ms Posey


We can only imagine...


----------



## SWFan (Oct 6, 2002)

I personally enjoyed it. Binged on it this weekend. I thought the alien tech and robot were an interesting twist.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

So many holes in this...so, so many. (6 episodes in)


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> I've maybe heard of strumpets and crumpets, but I don't know what they are. Sounds like it is a cookie or cake or something.





John Gillespie said:


> Or a tart


True: Strumpet = Tart = Crumpet
but not true: Strumpet = Crumpet
(Hold your applause. )


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, then, sounds like it was worthwhile! That seems like good information to have...
> 
> I saw a mini-review that compared it to Battlestar Galactica, but without the ambition. I'm only two episodes in so far, but I see what he means.


Which I hated. I watched half of the first season and bailed. All miserable unlikable characters. Always gritty and serious. I love campy stuff and when there is none I bail on all of those shows.

This show is the same and such a disappointment. Really this is why I hate reboots.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

(I am the) Danger, Will Robinson.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Penny is awesome. Hands-down, the best thing in the show.
> 
> Then again, I have a soft spot for mischievous smart-asses. Not sure why...


Takes one to know one? Believe me, I know more than one.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Well , the show has been annointed by the one and only...Howard Stern. Says he loves it and cant get enough of it. Didnt go into detail but those few words will get Netflix a bunch of viewers. BTW, has any Netflix,Hulu or Prime original ever ended up on regular TV?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Well, everyone "denying" making the gun was telling the truth.


That is what I love about the TV threads here. People complaining how much a show sucks and can't even keep the facts straight. Perhaps if they stopped looking for each plot hole and actually paid attention to the show the might like it.

The original show was campy and very poorly written yet I enjoyed it in reruns.

My wife and I watched this over the weekend. It wasn't a master piece but we thought it was decent enough. I think I liked it more then she did. If there is a second season I will watch for sure. First couple episodes were slow. Certainly better then the crappy LIS movie.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Also, in episode 2, if they have wrist comms, why are they running around to wood shouting for Will??????


Look on the bright side. At least they didn't spend the entire episode yelling "Carol Ann."


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It's a little late but I had the mods add "spoilers" to the thread title.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I finished it yesterday. I really enjoyed it more than I expected. Thought the twist of the Robot created great tension as well as the new "Dr. Smith". For a while I thought she was being played by Ally Sheedy LOL! Sheedy woulda been great casting instead of Selma Blair as her sister. But Blair does have some resemblance too.

The family had real chemistry and Penny was a hoot. She cracked me up a lot. And the boy who played Will was terrific.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

dlfl said:


> True: Strumpet = Tart = Crumpet
> ~


No it isn't. Have you ever eaten a crumpet? It's as close to a 'tart' as a cow is to a herring!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyTheTiger said:


> No it isn't. Have you ever eaten a crumpet? It's as close to a 'tart' as a cow is to a herring!


Well, they are both in the bread/pastry family.

Besides, it's close enough for the joke to work.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Obviously not.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Has LIS been picked up for a season 2?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I liked it. There's plenty of room for expansion. Great chemistry with all the characters. Clearly "Dr. Smith" has sociopathic tendencies. You can relate to the characters mindset.

I'll be back for Season 2.


----------



## OKCRandy (Jul 7, 2006)

When I do a search on TiVo only the old series shows up. So I cannot find the seriesid or programid's.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm up to episode 7. I'm really annoyed how these people just wander around the woods knowing there are giant creatures out there. They have 2-3 of them attack their camp, and the next day Penny wants to go swimming. Plus, who the hell would even think about swimming. Wouldn't you assume any body of water is filled with those eels.

That's another thing. Did they say that all Jupiter ships had their fuel tanks drained by the eels? I understand how the main character's ship could have gotten eels since they were under water. Were all the ships underwater at some point? If a ship is on land, how do the eels get into their ship? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> That's another thing. Did they say that all Jupiter ships had their fuel tanks drained by the eels? I understand how the main character's ship could have gotten eels since they were under water. Were all the ships underwater at some point? If a ship is on land, how do the eels get into their ship? Maybe I missed something.


I did hear that, and had the same thought. Unless there are other land-dwelling versions of the eel. But it happened while they were at the J11 and the eel they had was living in a tank, so it was aquatic.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> Plus, who the hell would even think about swimming. Wouldn't you assume any body of water is filled with those eels.


Horny teenagers with limited options of age appropriate mates?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I try not to get to attached to the technical details in shows like this. Writers tend to take a lot of leeway with the facts for the sake of coming up with ridiculous scenarios. For example, the scene where Parker Posey allows the guy to get ejected from an airlock was completely unlikely. You would never be able to open an airlock by accident and let it open automatically into outer space without a lot of safety interlocks. What the heck is an airlock doing along a main corridor anyway? That aside, I'm done with the first four episodes and I plan to stick it out for the rest. The robot is pretty cool and a far cry from the Michelin Man Robby the Robot that they ripped off from Forbidden Planet in the TV show. I liked the pilot episode of the original TV series when it aired, but the rest of the series was too stupid even for me back then, and I was probably about 8 or 9 years old at the time. At least they didn't bring back Matt LeBlanc from the 1998 movie spinoff.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed the show and thought some of the things they came up with were quite well done.
Parker Posey as Dr. Smith was a pretty brilliant choice. Probably the best thing I have seen her do.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I was just wondering about the original series. In the S1E2 show, there were 2 aliens watching the family from the bushes. Did those guys ever show up again in the series?


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I was just wondering about the original series. In the S1E2 show, there were 2 aliens watching the family from the bushes. Did those guys ever show up again in the series?


I'm not sure, but I think that was part of a pilot episode that was never aired with the original series.

So many things have made no sense that I wonder if it's because I am not following closely enough or is it the show just doesn't care? I don't get how they were under the ice for three episodes, but couldn't fly out until the ice had collapsed around them and they had no fuel. And how did the water instantly freeze, but the Robinson family is fine with their faces exposed on the surface? And there's more that I forget.

Maybe these were explained.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> The robot is pretty cool and a far cry from the Michelin Man Robby the Robot that they ripped off from Forbidden Planet in the TV show.


Huh? The original Robot was not at all like the Michelin Man Robby! (love that name)


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's funny, I didn't recognize him in person, but I did recognize him in the photo album Fake Dr Smith found.


Ditto.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

Lost In Space suffers from having lots of smart characters with no common sense. Statistically there should be at least one smart character that has common sense. This has been evident with every incarnation of the series. It's probably a legacy that was left by Irwin Allen. This time around it took 8 episodes before they realized that Dr. Smith was not who they thought she was and also a sociopath.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

This is far from a Lost In Space problem. One of the things that will make me want to stop watching anything is when someone who is supposed to be smart has zero common sense. Comes in second on my per-peeve list behind people that keep important things secret, for no apparent reason.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've often wondered if a lot of Hollywood screenwriters have ever actually met a smart person? Because you'd never know from their scripts!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've often wondered if a lot of Hollywood screenwriters have ever actually met a smart person? Because you'd never know from their scripts!


What? You mean Scorpion is not 100% factual?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> Comes in second on my per-peeve list behind people that keep important things secret, for no apparent reason.


Heh. Comic book writer Nick Spencer addressed that in an issue of Morning Glories (#34, to be precise)...








Which turned out to be hanging a lantern on it, because they never went on to actually talk about things, and thus everything got worse.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh. Comic book writer Nick Spencer addressed that in an issue of Morning Glories (#34, to be precise)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe comic writers should write movies. They know story structure, character development - they're already storyboarding. Seems like a natural fit.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> Maybe comic writers should write movies. They know story structure, character development - they're already storyboarding. Seems like a natural fit.


Not working for DC. At all.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Not working for DC. At all.


Did the comic book writers have anything to do with the DC movie scripts? I have a feeling they had very little input. DC keeps making the same mistakes by bringing Zack Snyder back to direct one flop after another. At the huge risk of taking this thread off topic, DC needs to learn how to tell a story and make it entertaining for the audience. They just make everything too serious and dark and it's hard to have any empathy for the characters. Wonder Woman looked like they were starting to head in the right direction, but then they went back to their depressing storytelling with Justice League. They do their fans a huge injustice by trying to push this crap on them. Marvel figured out the formula and has produced one great flick after another.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Watch DC tv shows for scenes and situations that feel like they are lifted right from the page.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

eddyj said:


> Huh? The original Robot was not at all like the Michelin Man Robby! (love that name)


You're absolutely right. For some reason I had that in the back of my mind that they were using Robby in LIS, but he was different, yet similar. He was kinda like Robby, but with a smoother chassis.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

Robby had real legs . The robot in the original lost in space had treads...but...frequently you would see it "walking" from an above the belt line scene.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Watching the episode where they were coming back with some fuel. On the way to get the fuel, they drove around that exploding field. Did I miss why they had to drive through the exploding field on their way back with a tank of fuel??


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Tremblor caused a fissure blocking the original path.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> You're absolutely right. For some reason I had that in the back of my mind that they were using Robby in LIS, but he was different, yet similar. He was kinda like Robby, but with a smoother chassis.


Robby did have a guest appearance in the original series.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Okay, I just finished marathoning my way through this season over about 3 days. I was having trouble sticking with it / returning to it after the first couple of episodes, but I gotta' say that it gets better towards the last three episodes. 

The secret is to avoid the over-thinking and rational scientific analysis on this thread and to simply crank up your suspension of disbelief. Don't think about their silly science afterwards. Just live within their world as you watch. 

I feared that the kids' storylines were going to take over and ruin everything, but I feel that the Robinsons are a good assortment of likable characters. 

All in all, I was ready to bail, but am glad I stuck with it. It doesn't really deserve any more thinking about it until Season Two.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I finished up yesterday. Overall, it was just OK. I wanted to really like it, I really did. 

What I liked:

I really liked the actors in the shows (except Parkey Posey, see below). Each of them had a very well defined personalities and they made sense. I thought I was going to hate Penny at the start (smart-ass teenager), but she grew on me throughout the season. I really liked Maureen, she was a strong and intelligent woman. 

I liked the overall story line and the fact that they had a whole colony to interact with a good portion of the season. The show would have been very boring if we just had the seven major characters (+Robot) every episode. 

I did not mind the Robot. He was an interesting character. 

What annoyed me:

I did not like Dr. Smith/Parker Posey. I am not sure it was the actress or the character, she might has well be twisting a mustache the whole time. I never felt that the show established her motivation. It just felt that Dr. Smith would watch what the Robinsons were trying to accomplish to save themselves and sabotage it. 

A little too much of the "crisis of the week." For the most part the show was just one emergency after another. I would have like to see a little more time with the characters. 

Over all, as getreal said above, I probably won't give the show much thought until S2.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> I did not like Dr. Smith/Parker Posey. I am not sure it was the actress or the character, she might has well be twisting a mustache the whole time. I never felt that the show established her motivation. It just felt that Dr. Smith would watch what the Robinsons were trying to accomplish to save themselves and sabotage it.


I feel like her motivation is to stay on the planet. There are people on the Resolute that know she is not Dr Smith. I assume when she was still on the Resolute, that she was being held in custody or something. Maybe there was risk of execution??? Maybe this society doesn't execute. So, if she keeps everyone on the planet, she has a better chance of survival. She could stay behind and let everyone else go, but who wants to stay on a planet alone.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I feel like her motivation is to stay on the planet. There are people on the Resolute that know she is not Dr Smith. I assume when she was still on the Resolute, that she was being held in custody or something. Maybe there was risk of execution??? Maybe this society doesn't execute. So, if she keeps everyone on the planet, she has a better chance of survival. She could stay behind and let everyone else go, but who wants to stay on a planet alone.


No one was going to survive on the planet for much longer, they all knew that including "Dr. Smith." She wanted control of the robot to protect her on the Resolute. Of course she would have used the robot for more than protection. Her whole plot was to get Will to destroy the robot so that she could assume control.

Even the Dr. Smith from the original series wanted off the planets that they were on. He didn't care about the rest of them, only himself.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

I thought Dr. Smith was motivated by pain avoidance.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I only have episode 10 left. Unless this last episode is something spectacular, I think I'm officially going to say I did not like this show. I seem to be just the opposite of what I've heard others say. I've heard people say they didn't like the start of the show, but liked it more as the season went on. Well, I really like the first 2-3 episodes and I've grown tired of this show as it has gone on.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Just finished binging it over the weekend. I enjoyed it. As usual for reboots it revisited the characters. I liked that the family was exactly opposite of the "lets only colonize with the best (and perfect). They were more, dare i say, human? 

IF it gets renewed (and I hope it does) it will be interesting to see where it takes the Robinson's now that they are no longer tied to the Resolute. 

I liked the way they tied the initial reason for the colonization effort (the Christmas Star) to the technological jump to make the trip feasible. I would like to have seen that flashback a few episodes earlier. 

I also like the morality questions being played out on the needs of the many outweighs the needs of the few (or the one). The issue with the wreck of the tanker and the choice to save one life at the potential cost of many, and to have the person saved end up not surviving was good. 


I also liked the plot thread where they were not armed (for the most part) and that the answer to the issues was not a laser gun. 

There were just enough fan service between the cameo of the "real" Dr. Smith, the Chariots, and the theme music having its roots to the (I believe) 3rd season them music from the original series.

Were there issues, of course there were. The colonists take having information withheld from them way too easily. And that their leader was willing to leave the group behind to save his family. But it did not rise to the level of impacting my enjoyment.

And I will disagree with (Doug's?) thoughts, I felt that was Lost in Space. The roots were all there, a family colonizing another planet, it didn't go as planned, and the characters had to cope with issues. 

Anyway, thank you Netflix for green lighting this. It was an enjoyable 10 episodes. Any info on a renewal?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Any info on a renewal?


I don't think it's been announced yet.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Finally watched the last episode today. I officially didn't care for this show.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Finished this over the weekend. Disclaimer: I never watched the original, except bits of an episode here or there om reruns (it was before my time ).

I thought the production values were top-notch and for the most part, the acting was quite good. All the Robinsons did a good job and their characters were fully-formed and complex. The season arc was good: interesting and not too ridiculous (although they seemed to be implying that the entire lifecycle of the planet was one rotation around the sun, which would be silly).

I also thought it was interesting how they handled the technological jump. And they left open a few things: for example who was Maureen corresponding with to get Will accepted on the trip, and what information did she hand over? Overall I enjoyed it and will watch a second season if one shows up. But, I did have some issues.

The first thing I didn't like was the never-ending trope of "create drama and plot by having people keep stupid secrets". There wasn't as much of that on this show as some others, but there were particularly egregious things: Maureen not telling Judy about the planet's situation before they set off to get the fuel... that was too bad because if Judy had known it would have made her decision to save/not save Evan even more dramatic. And, the parents not telling the kids immediately about Dr. Smith was ridiculous: you lock someone in your ship that they know and don't give your kids the full story? It was good that Will realized pretty much everything that went wrong was his fault... but on the other hand he was forced into bad situations and kept in the dark. Also why can't you tell the Robot not to hurt any of the colonists, while still letting it defend itself? Oh well.

But the big thing I didn't enjoy was Dr. Smith. I do like Parker Posey but this role and character didn't do it for me. Every time she was on the screen all I wanted was for the show to move on and get back to other plot lines. I really don't know what they're going to do with her next season, if there is one. Also it will be interesting to see how they deal with the loss of the robot. Surely they'll have to bring it back. I guess they could show it hanging on to the outer hull or something Batman-esque.



Win Joy Jr said:


> And that their leader was willing to leave the group behind to save his family.


 He said he was going to go up to the Resolute and tell them about the situation on the ground and get help. That seemed like a defensible plan to me, assuming there was more fuel up there. The fact that his family was safe was, admittedly, an added bonus.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

madscientist said:


> He said he was going to go up to the Resolute and tell them about the situation on the ground and get help. That seemed like a defensible plan to me, assuming there was more fuel up there. The fact that his family was safe was, admittedly, an added bonus.


Will need to disagree. IF all the Jupiters evacuated to the Resolute (and there is no reason not to believe that), what would they use to go back and rescue the stranded? Plus did the Resolute have a fuel cache to re-fuel the Jupiters?

But I give Maureen credit. Her first response was to inform them that they did not have enough fuel to reach escape velocity.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I held off on reading this thread until finishing the season. We both really loved the show. It had the just the right balance of humor and mortal peril. I caught Billy Mumy when he first showed up on camera. I knew going in that there was a cameo, but I didn't know who/when. The production values were really excellent. Yes, people made stupid decisions, but that's what generally lands them in mortal peril, which adds to the entertainment.

I liked all the characters (even Maureen). I had no idea that Maggie Smith had a son, let alone that he was a lovely ruggedly handsome man (John). I thought all three kids were great. They really asked a lot of the actor playing Will and he delivered. Usually with a kid that age attempting to convey real emotion doesn't come off so well (Jake Lloyd in Star Wars Eps 1).

We finished each episode wishing we had time to watch the next. We both found it thoroughly entertaining. I really hope we get another season.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Just got done watching the entire season and really enjoyed it! Hope they bring it back!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Maybe I should have watched more eps before posting, but wouldn’t Judy be crushed by the ice freezing up? Seems to me I read that frozen water takes up more space that liquid water.

And wouldn’t all the smoke from the fire have killed Will, especially up in a tree like he was?

Already not liking Smith. I think they’re using a butt-ugly number 5 filter on her.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> ...Already not liking Smith. I think they're using a butt-ugly number 5 filter on her.


My wife always commented on her "jump suits". Frumpy!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Just watched the first ep. "Lets leave the doors of our spaceship open so it can sink and flood with water."
In order for the water to go from liquid to solid so fast, the air temp must have been 200 degrees below zero but could not tell that by the lack of any impact on the humans. Bad casting: John and Will. Thank goodness the robot showed up. I'll watch the next ep and see if it gets better. (Disclaimer - Yes I did watch the original LIS when in originally aired)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I liked it. Not the best scifi out there, but pretty good IMHO. Looking forward to S2.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Just finished watching this, and did I miss Dr. Smith ever saying "oh, the pain"? Seems like an obvious thing for them to have slipped into her dialogue once. Maybe they're saving it for Season 2.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

DouglasPHill said:


> Just watched the first ep. "Lets leave the doors of our spaceship open so it can sink and flood with water."
> In order for the water to go from liquid to solid so fast, the air temp must have been 200 degrees below zero but could not tell that by the lack of any impact on the humans. Bad casting: John and Will. Thank goodness the robot showed up. I'll watch the next ep and see if it gets better. (Disclaimer - Yes I did watch the original LIS when in originally aired)


200 below and rain falling down.

They'll have to explain how the rain was actually not water.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

So, second ep in (maybe 3rd) . Better than first. Love to hate Dr. Smith, good casting there. Enjoy one liners from Don West.
Maureen is too control freak for me.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I am struggling to finish and was so desperate to see if it was worth it that I came in here, spoilers and all. I'm still not sure, and I only have 2 episodes left.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

LlamaLarry said:


> I am struggling to finish and was so desperate to see if it was worth it that I came in here, spoilers and all. I'm still not sure, and I only have 2 episodes left.


Wow, I just realized that I'm only at S1E2, and I'm not sure I want to finish it.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

I liked it enough that I'm going to have to marathon the episodes, and pay a LOT more attention to them instead of playing on my computer while watching them...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> Wow, I just realized that I'm only at S1E2, and I'm not sure I want to finish it.


With an avatar like yours, you're almost required to


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Finally finished it. Enjoyed it. Looking forward to S2.

Will, Dr Smith, and Don are the best cast roles on the show. Everyone else could get replaced and it would either be not noticeable or be an improvement. 

If they were going to make the series as unrealistic as they did (freezing in the ice and not dying, converting poop into rocket fuel in an hour, blowing up space ships and floating around on the wreckage for a day, the Resolute having the worst sensors in any Scifi show ever, etc) then I almost wish they would have made the whole thing a bit lighter like the original. 

Is the robot gone? Is he coming back? Will we get a new one? I liked the robot, including the inevitable conversion of the robot to be Dr Smith's minion, and back again.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Apparently, you didn't watch the last episode very carefully or at all if you are asking "What about the robot?"


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

RichardHead said:


> Apparently, you didn't watch the last episode very carefully or at all if you are asking "What about the robot?"


I saw the friendly robot tackle a hostile robot and go floating off into space. Did I miss something? Did you see something different?

Considering that the Jupiter 4 exploded in spectacular fashion an episode or two earlier, and both fragile human occupants not only survived, but floated around in space on a chunk of wreckage until they were picked up by shooting a harpoon at them, I don't take the robot floating around in orbit to mean it's down and out, particularly with a robot ship also potentially floating around in that same orbit.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Nitpick: JPL doesn't do any astronauts. Only robots.

--Carlos "Still liked seeing the logo, though" V.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Really, they left the chicken behind?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Unbeliever said:


> Nitpick: JPL doesn't do any astronauts. Only robots.
> 
> --Carlos "Still liked seeing the logo, though" V.


All the crappy science in this show and that's your nit-pick?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> All the crappy science in this show and that's your nit-pick?


Somebody introduce me.

--Carlos "there's a reason why" V.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Decided to finally watch the second half of the season, after putting it off for months. Overall, I liked it well enough that I will watch the next season. Having them be truly stranded will bring it closer to the spirit of the original series, which may be good. And of course the robot will be back, it would not be Lost In Space without it.

My least favorite was Dr. Smith. Too stereotypically psychopathic.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Wife and I just binged watched the last few eps of season 1. All in all the characters have grown on me. I still think the casting of John Robinson is wrong. Maureen's a b*tch. I love to hate Dr. Smith, she is just so mean. How many chariots did they lose in season 1? No explanation as to what that "egg" was under the chariot on board the J2. Wow, converting enough poop to fuel a bunch of Jupiters in one hour; who would have thought?  I look forward to season two.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sweet!! Lost in Space was renewed for a third and final season!!

'Lost in Space' Renewed for Third and Final Season at Netflix


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I liked S1 over S2 but glad for a 3rd season.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Third and final season drops December 1, 2021


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like it might be good.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Looking forward to this one. Ive really enjoyed the first two seasons.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Good thing they are finishing this season. The actor playing Will Robinson is starting to look old enough to play Don West.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I really enjoyed the original series and also the movie but just couldn't get into this one; couldn't get past my dislike of the mother character.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Can't. Freaking. Wait!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Man has that kid grown!


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Season 3 has started.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Did it all drop at once, or is it coming out on a week by week basis?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

MScottC said:


> Did it all drop at once, or is it coming out on a week by week basis?


All at once, 8 episodes, final season.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The children have taken over the asylum.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It got a little dusty in my living room when Judy revealed who she was to Grant Kelly.

That's about how far I've gotten so far.

One thing I don't like about this series is that they've made Don a clown. I guess that's to make up for this series' Dr. Smith not being as clownish as the O.G. Dr. Smith.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I binged the season over the past few days. Overall, I liked it. I thought Robot saving Will like that was a bit of a stretch. Likewise how the evil robots turned good so quickly, a bit too convenient if you ask me. Don and Debbie the chicken, sheesh....

On the whole it was a satisfying ending to the series and a good example of what a reimagining of a series could be. They took the elements of the original and mixed it up and came out with something unique but still recognizable. I noticed lots of hints of the original music in the soundtrack this season.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> I binged the season over the past few days. Overall, I liked it. I thought Robot saving Will like that was a bit of a stretch. Likewise how the evil robots turned good so quickly, a bit too convenient if you ask me. Don and Debbie the chicken, sheesh....
> 
> On the whole it was a satisfying ending to the series and a good example of what a reimagining of a series could be. They took the elements of the original and mixed it up and came out with something unique but still recognizable. I noticed lots of hints of the original music in the soundtrack this season.


Yeah, the evil robots turning friendly because the puny humans freed one of them from some debris that it should have easily shaken off was cheesy. Also, all the talk about "heart" which made little sense because the heart actually has nothing to do with emotions.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Yeah, the evil robots turning friendly because the puny humans freed one of them from some debris that it should have easily shaken off was cheesy. Also, all the talk about "heart" which made little sense because the heart actually has nothing to do with emotions.


Spoken like a man with no heart.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I loved this show and am going to miss it. I would totally tune in for a series about Will and Robot exploring the galaxy.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Spoken like a man with no heart.


Well said, Scarecrow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> Well said, Scarecrow.


I think...I should be offended?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think...I should be offended?


He's just naming you after the tortured hero of this show.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> He's just naming you after the tortured hero of this show.


LOL, I had completely forgotten about the Scarecrow robot when I posted that. I was thinking more like the one in Oz. You know, the other tortured hero.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I knew that but.... neither had a heart


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Finished the final season just now. I've really enjoyed this series and hate to see it end. 

Will promising his parents he wouldn't leave the galaxy was hilarious.


----------

